# where will the rainbow nationals be in 2018?



## Muddy666 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey guys. I was just wondering if anyone got any wind of the location yet? If not does anyone know of a good website to check in with?


----------



## Object (Jun 3, 2018)

Won't be decided until the 8th of June, 2018. The light line number is: 7706626112. Cheers!


----------



## Muddy666 (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh okay someone told me the 30th of may. Thanks for letting me know. Very appreciated!


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Jun 5, 2018)

Wondering as well.

It's almost the 8th...


----------



## Toadandspur (Jun 9, 2018)

This is just spring council info. More to come in the next few weeks. Im headed to franklin now, in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Toadandspur (Jun 12, 2018)

Concensus was made last night. Its chattahoochie.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 13, 2018)

in order to keep the events area being filled with multiple threads on the same topic, i am closing this thread and directing people to this one:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/2018-national-gathering.35251/

it seems to have the official information with contact info and dates.


----------

